# Verkaufe PC Hardware



## Cosmo84 (3. März 2012)

Hi, biete hier einige PC Teile zum Verkauf an.

Zustand gebraucht aber Top erhalten.

Keine der Komponenten ist je Übertacktet worden. Zu den meisten Teilen ist die OVP noch vorhanden und wird damit verschickt.

Im angebot habe ich:

AMD Phenom II 970 X4 @3,50Ghz Black Edition inkl. Zahlman CPU Lüfter. 135€

4GB DDR3 G.Skill Modul Ripjaws 1333 25€

4GB DDR3 Kingston Value 1333Mhz 20€

Axle 5500 Extreme Series Netzteil (550W) 50€

AMD Radeon HD 6870 1GB 140€

Asrock Extreme 4 Motherboard inkl dem 3,5" USB 3.0 Adapter und natürlich der OVP   50€

ggf. noch günstig abzugeben ein acryl Tower mit Terratec Lüftersteuerung und einigen Kaltlicht Röhren. 40€


Preise sind alle VHB  

Aufgrund meiner neuen anmeldung, Ebay auth (über 160/160 Positiven/100 gerne machbar, auch Selbstabholung Raum Stuttgart wäre machbar.

Ich versende ausschließlich per DHL und versichert, Rams gerne auch per Einschreiben(versichert bis 25€)


----------



## Cosmo84 (4. März 2012)

kleiner Edit oben, der G.Skill ist ein 1333MHz Ram DDR3 kein 1600MHz Ram muss mich dafür Entschuldigen.

Neu dabei:

Lite On DVD DL Brenner (Sata Anschluss)

Sowie ein Dachboden Fund 17" Phillips TFT VGA & DVI Anschluss. Hat jedoch auf der Rechten Seite kleine Flecken(Außen aufn dem TFT nicht innen) die nicht mehr weggehen, Vielleicht gehn sie weg wenn sich da nen mutiger mit reinigungsbenzin rantraut oder ähnliches^^ BildQuali soweit ok.


Bin nebenbei noch auf der Suche nach einer Externen 2,5" HDD sowie evtl nen 5.1 PC Soundsystem.

An PC spielen wäre ich noch an ein Command & Conquer Generals + Addon Zero Hour interessiert.


----------



## Cosmo84 (6. März 2012)

Ebenfalls neu dabei 2 Notebook Ram riegel je 2 GB 1333MHz


----------



## Cosmo84 (8. März 2012)

Push, alles soweit noch da. Preise sind nur Sporadisch ausgeschrieben, ist alles Verhandlungssache


----------



## Cosmo84 (12. März 2012)

Würd alles zusammen für 350 euro vk inkl dem beiden Laptop Ramriegel +excl. Versand


----------

